# I can ping but impossible to open webpage



## mahashakti89 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi
I recently installed FreeBSD 13.0-RC1, reinstalled a bunch of packages. I need some help regarding the internet connection.
To access the web I have to open some url , to fill in my credentials (name + password), after that it's OK. Working from a linux based installation.

If I boot into FreeBSD the interface - ue0- is well detected, dhcp is working. I can ping 8.8.8.8 for example but it's impossible to open a webpage to identify myself and gain full access to the web.

Where is the trick ??

Regards


----------



## scottro (Mar 18, 2021)

Can you ping by name, e.g. ping -c2 www.google.com?
If not, that means that DNS isn't working properly. A quick fix is to add that 8.8.8.8 nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf.

```
nameserver  8.8.8.8
```
If that does fix the problem you can choose a different name server, or often use your router if it's a home network.
If it doesn't fix it, that means the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Mar 18, 2021)

I can ping by name. 
ping -c2 www.google.com  is working.

I already put that 8.8.8.8 nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf. but nothing.


----------



## scottro (Mar 18, 2021)

Ok, then maybe the browser, or a firewall blocking port 80 or 443?  Let's try this  First, make sure that you can reach them. 
`telnet freebsd.org 443`

You should see 
	
	



```
Trying 96.47.72.84...
Connected to freebsd.org.
Escape character is '^]'.
```
(not even sure the IP will be the same, 96.47.72.84 may just be Northeast US.). But anyway, you should get something like that.  If that works, then, I think I'd try a text based brower like lynx or w3m.  If either of those can open, say freebsd.org, then I think you have to start looking at whatever browser you're using.  Which browser are you using?

Ah, I should have asked. Can you open normal web pages, that is, something aside from the one that asks for your credentials? If so, it may be that that site, for whatever reason, isn't working properly with FreeBSD. What browser are you using?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi,
I already tried a text based browser like elinks but no way .... for any webpage. Same result using firefox.

telnet freebsd.org 443   is not working. Answer : Trying 96.47.72.84 ..... and nothing.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2021)

mahashakti89 said:


> telnet freebsd.org 443 is not working. Answer : Trying 96.47.72.84 ..... and nothing.


Do you eventually get a time-out? Then it's likely a firewall that's blocking your traffic.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Mar 19, 2021)

OK. We made some progress but  ...
I managed it to fill in my credentials using w3m but it's a pain , not so easy.


```
telnet freebsd.org 443
```
  is working.
I get internet access . But the connection is unstable.


```
pkg upgrade
```
 works but downloading packages is erratic. It hangs after a few seconds then starts again, and so on.


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC2
```
 hangs . Impossible to fetch the public key

All entries about firewall in /etc/rc.conf are commented out.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2021)

The ue0 interface seem to imply you're using some kind of phone/4G connection?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Mar 19, 2021)

No, it's ethernet through USB.


----------

